# التحريف



## nooor 2000 (23 مايو 2010)

هل الأنجيل محرف ؟


----------



## tasoni queena (23 مايو 2010)

لا غير محرف​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مايو 2010)

لا...........


----------



## youhnna (23 مايو 2010)

nooor 2000 قال:


> هل الأنجيل محرف ؟



*عايز الاجابة من مين؟؟؟؟؟؟
من اللى بيؤمنوا بالانجيل ولا غيرهم*


----------



## nooor 2000 (23 مايو 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *عايز الاجابة من مين؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *من اللى بيؤمنوا بالانجيل ولا غيرهم*


 لو كنت عاوزة اجابه من المسلمين كنت كتبتها فى موقع أسلامى لكن أنا أحب أن أسمع الأجابه منكم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 مايو 2010)

*لا*

*عندنا مخطوطات من اول القرن الثاني للسادس قبل محمد*

*و عندنا من السادس الي وقت اختراع الطباعه*

*هو هو*

*تحب اديك كتب عن التحريف ولالا*

*و عموما نحن سئلنا *

*هل تريد الاجابه من وجهه نظرنا ام لا*

*و علي كل الله قادر علي حفظ كلامه*

*16 «كَانَ النَّامُوسُ وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ إِلَى يُوحَنَّا. وَمِنْ ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ يُبَشَّرُ بِمَلَكُوتِ اللهِ وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ يَغْتَصِبُ نَفْسَهُ إِلَيْهِ. 
**17 وَلَكِنَّ زَوَالَ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ أَيْسَرُ مِنْ أَنْ تَسْقُطَ نُقْطَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ مِنَ النَّامُوسِ. *


*سلام


*


----------



## peter88 (23 مايو 2010)

"كل الكتاب هو *موحي به من الله* ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ، للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر لكي يكون انسان الله كاملا متأهبا لكل عمل صالح"
+ المخطوطات القديمة


----------



## Twin (23 مايو 2010)

nooor 2000 قال:


> هل الأنجيل محرف ؟


*الأنجيل محرف .................... نعم *
*ولكن كم أتمني أن أري النسخه الأصليه قبل أن أموت لآموت وانا براحه بال*
*فيا معشر المسلمين أجمعين أعملوا فيا معروف وأعطوني الأنجيل الحقيقي لآهتدي به وأتأكد من ضالاتي ...... أعملوا معروف*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (23 مايو 2010)

و لو كان الانجيل محرف فهل سنؤمن نحن بكتاب محرف؟!!

سؤال ساذج


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (23 مايو 2010)

*الإجابة  لا
*
*
مصرة على انه محرف ؟

 إسألي نفسك لماذا حرفه أجدادنا
هل إجابتك : لأمور دينيوية وأموال !!

مصرة على ان الانجيل محرف ؟
هاتي النسخة الاصلية التي لم تطولها تحريف ونقارن .

طبعا مفيش !

ولسة مصرة على ان الانجيل محرف
إثبتي .

مش هينفع !

ولسة مصرة 
يبأة شوفي كلمة رب المجد : 
وَلَكِنَّ زَوَالَ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ أَيْسَرُ مِنْ  أَنْ تَسْقُطَ نُقْطَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ مِنَ النَّامُوسِ

لو لسة مصرة 
يبأة اسمو عند .. او امور دينيوية !!! ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## esambraveheart (24 مايو 2010)

nooor 2000 قال:


> هل الأنجيل محرف ؟



*
بالعربي ...لا 
بالانجليزي ...no
بالصعيدي ...لع​*


----------



## antonius (24 مايو 2010)

الاله الذي تُحرّف كلمته ضعيف لا يستحق العبادة!! والهنا بعيد كل البعد عن ذلك!!
ومن رمى الهه بالضعف ذاك ومع ذلك عبده فتلك كارثة عظيمة!


----------



## nooor 2000 (24 مايو 2010)

أريد أن أسأل سؤال أخر هل المخوطات اليونانيه القديمه تتطابق تطابق تام ولا يوجد أى فرق أو أختلاف مع النسخ الموجوده الأن من الأنجيل


----------



## tawfik jesus (24 مايو 2010)

nooor 2000 قال:


> أريد أن أسأل سؤال أخر هل المخوطات اليونانيه القديمه تتطابق تطابق تام ولا يوجد أى فرق أو أختلاف مع النسخ الموجوده الأن من الأنجيل


 
ايه رأيك ؟ احنا منقولك مش محرفين تقولي هل هنالك اختلاف بين النسخ !!
الله يساعدنا !


----------



## dimitrios (24 مايو 2010)

نور يا رايت ربنا ينور قلبك و عقلك
الكتاب المقدس غير محرف
و الإثبات هو الإنسجام الكامل و التام بين أسفار العهد القديم و الأناجيل الأربعة و أعمال الرسل و الرسايل و الرؤية
يا نور لا تحريف للكتاب و لن يحصل
هذه الحجة يعلمونكم إيها في الإسلام لسبب واحد هو إذا ما كان  الكتاب محرف بصير إيمانكم بمحمد و إلهه غير صحيح و مفضوح
أنا حإمشي معك خطوة واحدة حطي أسئلتك واحدة واحدة و قولي هيدا تحريف و الإخوة حيسبتولك العكس تماما
سلام و محبة


----------



## esambraveheart (24 مايو 2010)

nooor 2000 قال:


> أريد أن أسأل سؤال أخر هل المخوطات اليونانيه القديمه تتطابق تطابق تام ولا يوجد أى فرق أو أختلاف مع النسخ الموجوده الأن من الأنجيل


*سؤالك الاول و اللي هو محور الموضوع الاصلي جاوبناك عليه خلاص
بالسؤال الثاني كده بقي حانخرج عن نطاق قسم الاسئله و الاجوبه و لازم حضرتك تروح قسم الشبهات و تطرح اسئلتك هناك براحتك احسن في موضوع جديد علشان نبتدي نرد عليك ..لانك بالسؤال الثاني تحولت من مجرد سائل مستفسر الي ملقي للشبهات .​*


----------



## dimitrios (24 مايو 2010)

إلى المشرف على هذه الساحة لينقل هذا الموضوع إلى الرد على الشبهات
و قبل أن تتابعي يا أختي نور إقرأي قليلاً لأن معلوماتك قليلة و بعدها إطرحي شبهاتك
سلام و محبة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 مايو 2010)

انت داخل تسئل ولا تتحدي و تناظر

لو انت مرمي علينا من مكان معين عالنت يبقي احنا حافظين الحركات دي

لو انت بتجادل لمجرد الجدل يبقي عمرك ما هتفهم

انت بتردد كلمتين حافظهم و مش فاهمهم اساسا

روح الاول اقرا في النقد النصي و ابقي تعالي جادل اما تقري الاول

سلام​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2010)

nooor 2000 قال:


> أريد أن أسأل سؤال أخر هل المخوطات اليونانيه القديمه تتطابق تطابق تام ولا يوجد أى فرق أو أختلاف مع النسخ الموجوده الأن من الأنجيل




لا بالطبع
فالنساخ ليسوا آلهه وكل ابن ادم لا يكون مطلقا في اى أمر

ولكن اعتقد انك تريدي ان تسألي 
هل هناك اختلاف بين مجموع المخطوطات وما بين ايدينا ؟؟ ولكن ايضا هذا سؤال خاطيء علميا إذ ان المخطوطات بمفردها لا يعتد بها فقط عليما بل ايضا ( كما شرحت ) التراجم القديمة والآباء


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2010)

> وهل ترى أن الأختلاف لا يعنى وجود تحريف أنظر معى هذه الأيه (*7 وَلَكِنَّ زَوَالَ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ أَيْسَرُ مِنْ أَنْ تَسْقُطَ نُقْطَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ مِنَ النَّامُوسِ. *


منطقيا وعلميا الأجابة هى : لا والف لا لأن التحريف لابد ان يكون عن المصدر الأصلي وليس عن النُسخ




> فى هذه الأيه نفى تام عن سقوط نقطه واحده وليس حرف أو جمله أو أسفار كامله بل نقطه



من قال هذا ؟؟
مازلتي عزيزتي لم تدركي ما انا اتكلم فيه ولكي اوضح لك الامر هقول شوية امثلة

دلوقتى مثلا هانفترض ان الأصل فيه عدد حروف 50000000 وعدد نقاط 9000000000000   ده مثلا الأصل اليوناني

طيب تعالى للنسخة العربية
لقينا فيها ( مثلا ) 900000000000000000 حرف و 150000000000000000000000 نقطة

فهل هناك اضافة وتحريف لأن عدد النقاط والحروف قد ازدادوا ؟؟؟

اتمني ان يكون المثال كالسيف في توصيل ما اريده





> *ووجود أختلاف* فكيف يكون الكتاب موحى من الله ومع ذلك نجد حتى ولو أختلاف بين النسخ



يا استاذة .. وجود أختلاف في اية تحديدا ؟؟

وانظري الى هذه الأية فهى ستشرح لك :

الذي جعلنا كفاة لان نكون خدام عهد جديد *لا الحرف* بل الروح لان *الحرف يقتل *و لكن الروح يحيي 
(2كو  3 :  6)​



> ونجد بولس يقتبس من أقوال شعراء اليونان فكيف يكون الكتاب موحى به من الله


طبعا هذا الكلام ناتج عن تعريف اسلامي لمفهوم الوحى وهو غير مستخدم ولا حقيقي فى المسيحية

الوحي فى المسيحية هو عبارة عن أن روح الله القدوس يقود الكاتب ان يكتب بدون اي نوع من انواع الأخطاء وبعصمة تامة فى الكتابة والوحي ويتركه يعبر بشخصيته عن كلام الله الموحى به اليه لأن الله اساسا هو الذي اختاره وبقى ان يعصمه 
فالوحي في المسيحية هو عبارة عن 
الوحي = الروح القدس ( يعصم ) *+* الكاتب ( يكتب بشخصيته )

اما المفهوم الإسلامي فهو مختلف عن ذلك واعتقد انك تعلميه جيدا ولكن لكي لا اكسر قوانيني القسم فلن اتحدث فيه

انظري الى تلك الآية :

لانه لم تات نبوة قط بمشيئة انسان بل تكلم اناس الله القديسون *مسوقين *من الروح القدس 

(2بط  1 :  21)​
فبولس الرسول يقتبس ما يشاء ويشاء لأن الروح القدس يعصمه من نقل اشياء خاطئة الى الكتاب المقدس
يعنى بكلمات اخرى

بولس انسان تربي وعاش وله شخصيته ومعارفه وفكره و و و و و فالروح القدس لن يخفي كل هذا بل سيظهره مع عصمته من نقل الخطا من هذا المعلومات


----------



## فؤاد الحزقي (24 مايو 2010)

nooor 2000 قال:


> أريد أن أسأل سؤال أخر هل المخوطات اليونانيه القديمه تتطابق تطابق تام ولا يوجد أى فرق أو أختلاف مع النسخ الموجوده الأن من الأنجيل



*اليس من الافضل ان تطبقي هذا على قرانك قبل ان تطبقية على غيرك ؟!

يا ست نور  المسيحي لا يؤمن مثل المسلم بأن هناك حروفا سقطت من السماء ليتلقاها نبي ..

بل أن كلام الإله هو معنى وليس حرف ، ويعبر الكاتب عن هذا المعني بإسلوبه الشخصي ..

وهذا يتفق مع المترجم أيضا فكل مترجم يعبر عما قرأه بإسلوبه الشخصي .. لذلك عندما تأتي وتقولي لنا هناك إختلاف في النص فهذا لا يعيه إيماننا ولا نستوعبه لأن (قال أحمد) مساوية لـ (تكلم أحمد) مساوية لـ (فتحدث أحمد) ..

كل هذه بالنسبة لنا واحد بالرغم من كونها تحمل إختلافا في النص، لكنها إيمانيا لا تسبب لنا أى مشكلة ..

 لكن حرفا واحدا في كتاب المسلمين يسبب مشكلة حسب تفكيرهم هم ..!*


----------



## Twin (24 مايو 2010)

nooor 2000 قال:


> *الموضوع لا بالعند ولا بالعافيه ده دين وعقيده مش كتاب ألف ليله وليله ولما نسأل عن هل هو محرف ولا لا يبقى لازم يكون فى دليل *


*لا إله الا المسيح *
*يارب أرحمنا من تلك العقول*

*نقول تور تقولوا أحلبوه *
*أنت أتيت لتسأل هل الأنجيل محرف قلنا لا *
*والأن تريد أن نأتي بالدليل علي لا :11azy:*
*أزاي يعني العربيه تبقي قبل الحمار ؟*
*أنت لو عندك دليل علي التحريف هاتوا وأثبت التحريف وأحنا هنقول أمين*
*أما مفيش دليل علي التحريف يبقي أزاي محرف *
*هي ديه طريقه تفكير .....................*
*لو عندك دليل علي التحريف هاتوا وأثبت لو معندكش يبقي أغنيلك أغنيه مع السلامه *​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (24 مايو 2010)

*ببساطة يا اخت نور

سؤالك : الأنجيل محرف ؟

الإجابة : لا 

دليلنا : وَلَكِنَّ زَوَالَ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ أَيْسَرُ مِنْ  أَنْ تَسْقُطَ نُقْطَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ مِنَ النَّامُوسِ.

ـــــ

سؤال لكي : الإنجيل محرف

إجابتك : نعم 

دليلك : ......

تفضلي لقسم الشبهات .
*​


----------



## MATTEW (25 مايو 2010)

*علي اي اساس قلتي ان الأنجيل محرف ؟؟؟؟

و كذلك ما التناقض الموجود في الأنجيل ؟؟؟؟

اعطينا الأجابه عزيزتي *


----------



## fredyyy (25 مايو 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> *علي اي اساس قلتي ان الأنجيل محرف ؟؟؟؟*
> *و كذلك ما التناقض الموجود في الأنجيل ؟؟؟؟*


 

*شكرًا لك / *jesus servant 

*على تحديد المقصود وإصابة الهدف*

*فالإتهام بالتحريف يلزمه معرفة الآتي *

** لماذا التحريف ؟*
**في أي زمن تم التحريف ؟*
**من الذي حرَّف وما هو هدفه ؟*
**كيف حرَّف كل النسخ في كل الترجمات في كل العالم بنفس الأسلوب ؟*


*والسؤال المنطقي :*
** أين قدرة الله عندما يُحرَّف كلامة ؟ *
*هل يقف صامتًا فيضِل كل البشر ؟*
مراثي إرميا 3 : 37 
مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يَقُولُ فَيَكُونَ *وَالرَّبُّ لَمْ يَأْمُرْ؟* 

​


----------



## youhnna (26 مايو 2010)

nooor 2000 قال:


> لو كنت عاوزة اجابه من المسلمين كنت كتبتها فى موقع أسلامى لكن أنا أحب أن أسمع الأجابه منكم



*وهل تعتقدين اننا نؤمن بكتاب محرف

ايماننا ممالاشك فيه كتابنا ليس محرف*


----------

